# Tokyo cycling



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Heading to Tokyo and Kyoto Japan for the thanksgiving week. Would love to rent a road bike and get some good riding in. Any suggestions/ tips on where to rent a bike. Or routes? Thank you. !


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You're probably there already, but there's closed loop at the Imperial Palace on Sundays.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

JSR said:


> You're probably there already, but there's closed loop at the Imperial Palace on Sundays.


Thanks JSR. It's Monday AM in Tokyo. I will hit up the rapha shop since it's close to where I am staying. Hopefully they will have a weekday ride of some sort.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks JSR. It's Monday AM in Tokyo. I will hit up the rapha shop since it's close to where I am staying. Hopefully they will have a weekday ride of some sort.


Sorry I missed this thread. If you need a bike and want to get out into the mountains try GS Astuto Cycling Wheels for Speed and Performance

Also this forum Tokyo Cycling Club has rides leaving every weekend or if you want something more chilled Half Fast Cycling Tokyo - weekend urban bicycle rides again rides every weekend. Good luck.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Cni2i has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------

